# At Last got round to building the N Gauge



## 2TATrains (Oct 30, 2013)

Well hears my model railway, under construction, hope you lot like:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3FnGEPHha0

Cheers

2TATrains


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I lot like.


----------



## 2TATrains (Oct 30, 2013)

Hahaha love it!!

Hear Part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj3K_yFRrAI

Cheers

2TATrains


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are varying opinions on the way to attach track to
the bench work.

I use very limited dabs of Elmer's glue. The operative word is
LIMITED. The track is not going to move but you also can pull
it up using a wide flat blade such as a putty knife.

I do note a double crossover in what appears to be a 2 track yard
in the left middle. If those are stub tracks you may want to make
them longer as you would not be able to fit many cars on the tails
of the crossover.

Don


----------

